# painting cement forms.



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

my fountain is complete. I have waited about 10 yrs for one. I am sooo excited. i think it turne dout better then i expected!and it was soo fun


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

this is fabulous !!!!!!!!!!! s.


----------

